# Need some clarification on LowePro lens cases



## RC (Dec 1, 2011)

Iâ€™m putting together a walk-around setup for 1 body and two lens that will be more comfortable than my small Tenba shoulder bag (which does not work very well when walking around for several hours).

My walk-around gear:
7D
16-35 2.8 L
24-105 F4 L (donâ€™t own this yet but 95% sure this will be my next lens)

Been looking at several top loader bags and I like the LowePro Toploader Pro 70 AW for these medium lens. For those times when I want to carry a second lens (24-105 in addition to the 16-35) I need a good lens case such as the LowePro Lens Case. My goal is to find a single lens case which will fit each lens (separately of course) without being too loose or too tight. This should not be a problem since these two lens are almost the same size:

16-35 â€“ measures 88.5mm x 111.6mm
24-104 â€“measures 83.5mm x 107mm

Using LoweProâ€™s online bag finder, searching by lens model, it recommended the following lens cases:

16-35 â€“ 9x13 cm case
24-104 â€“ 11x11 cm case

I was surprised that LowePro recommended two very different cases so I searched by lens dimension, the results remained the same. Looking at some online reviews (Amazon), I found some contradiction to what LowePro recommends as opposed to userâ€™s findings. One more variable is the hood. Are these cases sized to hold the lens hood with lens? I could not verify this. So what seem like a very simple task, run the bag finder tool, pick the case, then order that case has turned into a bit of confusion. 

So my question is: Can anyone out there provide some clarification on these (or other) lens cases for these two lens and whether or not the case will hold the lens hood.

Thank you all!


----------



## wickidwombat (Dec 1, 2011)

I looked into this for a 1D with 24-105, the AW70 can accomodate the 1D with 24-105 with hood on at a squeeze so i'm guessing with a 7D you should be fine, the 16-35 lens hood isnt worth carrying around as it does next to nothing


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi RC,

Actually, the Toploader Pro 65 AW will work perfectly as long as you reverse the hood on the 24-105mm. That case fits my gripped 7D or gripped 5DII with any of: 16-35L II, 17-55, 24-105L, TS-E 24L II, 35L, MP-E 65, 85L II, 100L Macro, 135L. 

As for lens cases to sliplock to the side, unfortunately I'm not familiar with the 'new' cases. But, the old Lens Case 1W is a perfect fit for the 24-105 with hood reversed. The 16-35 II also fits if you remove the hood and place it over the barrel of the lens from the mount side. Lowepro's sizing charts often do not consider the hood. I suspect you can compare the 1W specs to the new line, if that helps.


----------

